# feeding out springtails



## huyvu (Feb 2, 2009)

How do you feed out springtails that are in coco fiber? I add a piece of leaf and sprinkle some yeast on top. By next morning the leaf is loaded with springs, but as soon as I open the lid, most of the springs, if not all dart right to the substrate.

I don't want to scroop out some coco fiber to get the springs. So, is there another way to doing this?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Store a small piece of ecoweb or tree fern panel on the top of the culture. Keep it in there all the time. (make sure you sterilize it the first time before you put it in there) Pull it out and tap it with a spoon or something, over your viv.
Works great!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I tip the culture so the water and springs are on the edge of the substrate and suck em out with a turkey baster and shoot em right in my tank.
Another thing I do is leave a large mushroom slice in the culture until it is loaded with springs and then place the slice under my leaf litter.

John


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Put a small water dish in the culture springs will gather and you can dump them out


----------



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

Turn off lights in the room also it seems alot more will stay in place if a light isn't on them pretty much the same as roaches!


----------

